# Tablet für hearthstone und zum surfen



## GWBasti (23. August 2015)

*Tablet für hearthstone und zum surfen*

Hallo liebe pc games Gemeinde, 

Nachdem mir bereits bei der Auswahl eines gamings-pcs geholfen wurde, wollte ich auch diesmal eure fundierte Meinung einholen. Ich bin aufgrund meiner Auswärtstatigkeit auf der Suche nach einem Tabletten mit dem ich unterwegs in den Hotels surfen und anspruchlosere (hardwaretechnisch) spiele wie hearthstone spielen kann. Weiterhin wäre es nicht schlecht, falls man damit Videos von Amazon prime anschauen kann.

Leider habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung ab welchem Preis, Geräte für jenen Gebrauch zu haben sind.  Reichen hierfür bereits billige tablets für 100-200 Euro aus? Schmerzgrenze würde bei 250 Euro liegen. Brauch man für diese Geräte noch Windows oder ähnliches? 

Ich habe bei Amazon dieses hier gefunden:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B010K5...440354309&sr=8-6&pi=SL75_QL70&keywords=tablet

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2015)

Also, das taugt IMHO nicht viel, und diese UVP ist wohl eher zum "Anlocken" erstellt worden. Die CPU findest du auch in anderen Tablets schon ab 60-70€, die is also sicher nicht dolle. Die Auflösung ist auch schwach.
Gib lieber mehr aus, zB eines von denen
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00JB3SB1W
Asus ME103K-6A005A 25,65 cm Tablet-PC schwarz/silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör (bei comtech auch zu haben und lieferbar ASUS MeMO Pad 10 ME103K-1A007A 16 GB Tablet PC schwarz rot (Asus Tablets) günstig kaufen im Online-Shop von comtech.de )
Huawei MediaPad T1 10 WiFi mit 9,6" HD IPS-Display, 1GB, 16GB, Quad-Core, Android 4.4, silber-weiß bei notebooksbilliger.de bzw. auch hier HUAWEI MediaPad T1 10 Tablet WiFi 16 GB Android 4.4 weiß

Das sind Markenhersteller, da hast du auch in Sachen Updates ne höhere Sicherheit, und die Auflösung ist besser, CPUs stärker. Ich weiß zwar nicht, was Hearthstone genau braucht, aber wenn es mit denen NICHT gehen sollte, dann auch mit anderen bis 200€ eher auch nicht.


----------



## Josch2308 (24. August 2015)

Lieber etwas mit 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher.......MEDION® LIFETAB® P8912


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2015)

Josch2308 schrieb:


> Lieber etwas mit 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher.......MEDION® LIFETAB® P8912


jo, stimmt - grad für Spiele wäre das vlt auch wichtig


----------



## GWBasti (24. August 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Suche. Ich habe mal bei blizzard nachgeschaut. Dort wird eine Mindestanforderung von 1 GB RAM erwähnt. Demnach wären wohl 2 GB RAM sinnvoll.

Aldi hat m.E. Keinen Onlinehandel. Da dieser preis- leistungstechnisch sehr gut zu sein scheint, würde ich mal in einer Filiale vorbei schauen, da medion auf seiner Webseite anscheinend nur das weiße in der Version P8911 anbietet. Wobei ich nicht weiß, welche Nachteile dieses gegenüber dem 8912 hat.

22,6 cm (8,9") MEDION® LIFETAB® P8911 (MD 9911


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2015)

GWBasti schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Suche. Ich habe mal bei blizzard nachgeschaut. Dort wird eine Mindestanforderung von 1 GB RAM erwähnt. Demnach wären wohl 2 GB RAM sinnvoll.
> 
> Aldi hat m.E. Keinen Onlinehandel. Da dieser preis- leistungstechnisch sehr gut zu sein scheint, würde ich mal in einer Filiale vorbei schauen, da medion auf seiner Webseite anscheinend nur das weiße in der Version P8911 anbietet. Wobei ich nicht weiß, welche Nachteile dieses gegenüber dem 8912 hat.
> 
> 22,6 cm (8,9") MEDION® LIFETAB® P8911 (MD 9911


  medion ist halt ne Firma, die eng an Aldi angeschlossen ist. Unterschied zwischen den beiden: keine Ahnung, vlt ist das 12er einfach nur mit neuester Firmware... ?


----------



## Josch2308 (24. August 2015)

Das sollte nur ein Beispiel sein, dass es in dieser Preisklasse auch ein Gerät mit 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher gibt. Dieses von mir angesprochene Tablet gab es bereits im Februar 2015 in den Aldi-Filialen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2015)

Josch2308 schrieb:


> Das sollte nur ein Beispiel sein, dass es in dieser Preisklasse auch ein Gerät mit 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher gibt. Dieses von mir angesprochene Tablet gab es bereits im Februar 2015 in den Aldi-Filialen.




Das hier sähe von den Grunddaten auch gut aus https://www.alternate.de/TrekStor/S...t/1164267?campaign=Tablet-PC/TrekStor/1164267

is halt die Frage, ob 2GB wirklich klar "wichtig" sind, FALLS Dir der Preis schon nen Tick zu hoch sein sollte.


----------



## GWBasti (24. August 2015)

Ja der sieht in der Tat sehr interessant aus. ich würde mich wohl zwischen dem von dir vorgeschlagenen und diesem hier http://www.amazon.de/Odys-Convertib...id=1440437582&sr=8-37&keywords=tablet+2gb+ram entscheiden wollen. Bis auf die zusätzliche Tastatur und Unterschiede bei der Kamera scheinen diese nahezu identisch. 

Ich habe gelesen, dass der Z3735 per Turbo auf 1,8 GHz gesteigert werden kann. Macht der dies automatisch?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2015)

GWBasti schrieb:


> Ja der sieht in der Tat sehr interessant aus. ich würde mich wohl zwischen dem von dir vorgeschlagenen und diesem hier Odys Winpad V10 2in1 25,7 cm Convertible Tablet-PC: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör entscheiden wollen. Bis auf die zusätzliche Tastatur und Unterschiede bei der Kamera scheinen diese nahezu identisch.
> 
> Ich habe gelesen, dass der Z3735 per Turbo auf 1,8 GHz gesteigert werden kann. Macht der dies automatisch?
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


 an sich machen die das bei Bedarf von alleine. Aber nur nebenbei: da ist Windows drauf, ist das okay? Gibt es Hearthstone für win 8.1 bzw. win 10 (man müsste ja theoretisch auf win10 upgraden können ) ?


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

Ich weiß nicht wofür du dich entscheidest, man kann ja von Aldi halten was man will, aber wenn da was nicht stimmt, Medion/Aldi haben einen Sau guten Support/Umtauschrecht. Das ist echt gut da.


----------



## GWBasti (24. August 2015)

Falls dieses wirklich Windows 8.1 hat und nicht die RT Version sollte es gehen. Da jedoch nichts davon in der Beschreibung steht, hoffe ich mal, dass es sich um die normale 8.1 und nicht RT 8.1 handelt.

Stimmt das Medion hätte sogar full HD. Aber könnte nicht eben jener Aspekt dafür sorgen, dass das Spiel/Video etc. nicht flüssig läuft? Oder kann man bei Tablets wie beim PC und Laptop die Auflösung anpassen?


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2015)

GWBasti schrieb:


> Falls dieses wirklich Windows 8.1 hat und nicht die RT Version sollte es gehen. Da jedoch nichts davon in der Beschreibung steht, hoffe ich mal, dass es sich um die normale 8.1 und nicht RT 8.1 handelt.
> 
> Stimmt das Medion hätte sogar full HD. Aber könnte nicht eben jener Aspekt dafür sorgen, dass das Spiel/Video etc. nicht flüssig läuft? Oder kann man bei Tablets wie beim PC und Laptop die Auflösung anpassen?


  So aufwendig, was die Grafik angeht, ist es ja nicht, so weit ich das sehe gibt es da mit 3D quasi gar nix - ich glaube nicht, dass die Leistung wegen der Auflösung großartig schwankt, sondern es wird halt viel "gerechnet" und geladen, aber wenig "gerendert", was von der Auflösung abhängen könnte.

Du könntest natürlich mal schauen, ob man bei der App die Auflösung verstellen kannst, falls du ein Smartphone hast. Das Game ist ja erstmal kostenlos, oder?


----------



## GWBasti (27. August 2015)

Ich hatte mich letzten Endes für das medion tablet entschieden. Mittels Amazon bestellt, kam es bereits gestern an. Hearthstone läuft einwandfrei. Wie sich das tablet in den anderen Bereichen schlägt, kann ich noch nicht sagen.

Jedenfalls nochmals vielen Dank für die Beratung.


----------

